# A tour of drug store blends, stop three: Pinkerton Tobacco Company – Granger



## Nick S. (Jul 10, 2011)

_(Note: this review makes some references to Carter Hall and Prince Albert tobacco blends, to get a better understanding of this review I recommend you read those reviews as well.)_

A tour of drug store blends, stop three: Pinkerton Tobacco Company - Granger
From the pouch _"Owes its extra fragrance and mildness to good old burley tobacco and "Wellman's process" - an old-time tobacco secret. The rough cut burns more slowly and completely so you can get what every pipe smoker wants - a cooler smoke in a drier pipe"._ 











In The Tin/Pouch
The pouch is filled with a light to medium brown tobacco. The pouch says it is rough cut, but it looks more like a ribbon cut to me although the pieces may be a bit smaller than a standard ribbon cut. The pouch aroma is a light earthy pungent smell of raisins, much like Prince Albert and Carter Hall, but then that doesn't surprise me since this tobacco is a competing blend with those. The moisture level was a bit too moist for my liking so some drying time is necessary.

The Burn
Much like its competition, Granger lit very easily when dried properly, and it burns cleanly with relights being unnecessary. I smoked this tobacco in both cobs and briars and it burns nicely in both without any gurgle or goop gathering in the bottom of the bowl. It burn about as fast as Prince Albert, but I kind expected that based on my experience. 

The Smoke
This is where this tobacco shows what it has to offer, the smoke is bolder than Prince Albert and is closer to Carter Hall, yet it has more zip and zing than either of those. In fact I would probably say this is Carter Hall beefed up. The smoke is cool and pleasant, but not as kind as Prince Albert and Carter Hall as I found it could be a tad bitey. Still a fairly flat smoke without any real changes as the smoke progresses, but a solid smoke none the less.

The Aroma
I didn't smoke this around anyone so I can't really make any statement about the aroma, though I would expect it to be similar to that of Prince Albert and/or Carter Hall.

The Packaging, and Price
Like most drug store blends, this tobacco is available in both a pouch and tub. I purchased this from www.wvsmokeshop.com and paid $2.89 for a pouch that held 1.38 ounces, which works out to $3.09 an ounce. They also sell a 14 ounce *can* (that one's for you freestoke) for $23.29 which works out to $1.66 per ounce. I am sure it is available at other online retailers, and you may even be able to find it at a drug store, but WV Smoke Shop is one of my preferred online retailers. 

The Bottom Line
I went back and forth on this tobacco, at first when I opened the pouch I thought "here we go again" as I looked at a tobacco that was virtually identical to Prince Albert and Carter Hall. But when I started smoking it I found I liked it, however, I still grew tired of it before I finished the pouch. In my opinion this is better than Prince Albert and Carter Hall, but I still don't care for it. But if you are a fan of Prince Albert of Carter Hall and you haven't tried this one, go for it you may enjoy it. I think those who enjoy Prince Albert and Carter Hall but want a little more flavor and zip may very well like this one. But for me, the search goes on&#8230;

My Other Reviews
http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/v...ds-stop-one-john-middleton-s-carter-hall.html
http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/v...-stop-two-john-middleton-s-prince-albert.html
GL Pease - Lagonda
http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/v...99181-gawith-hoggarth-co-kendal-kentucky.html
http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/v...gawith-hoggarth-co-bob-s-chocolate-flake.html
http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/v...8878-mcclelland-bulk-805-carolina-deluxe.html
http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/pipe-related-reviews/295922-mcclelland-holiday-spirit.html
http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/pipe-related-reviews/295654-dan-tobacco-blue-note.html


----------



## JamesBond007 (Aug 26, 2011)

Have to subscribe, your reviews are fantastic!


----------



## Nick S. (Jul 10, 2011)

Thank you I'm glad you like them, I do my best...:humble:


----------

